
PG&E gas employees wined and dined just before mass power outages - claudeganon
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/PG-E-gas-employees-wined-and-dined-just-before-14512194.php
======
cryptozeus
Seems like. Hit piece....they were from has side of things, what would they
have done anyway ?.....“PG&E confirmed that 10 to 12 employees on the gas side
of the business were mingling with 50 to 60 of their top customers at a winery
in Sonoma County on Monday and Tuesday.”

~~~
s1artibartfast
Yeah, Most of the coverage of the outage has been complete garbage fueling and
fueled by public resentment.

I was listening to NPR forum yesterday and people were calling in and
complaining that PG&E was continuing their tree trimming activities during the
outage. The expert panel empathized with caller outrage opposed to pointing
out trimming is countionious activity.

------
Aloha
Maybe I'm out of touch, but why is this a big deal - the Gas and Electric side
of every combined utility I've worked with are very separate business units,
with differing sales forces, policies and completely different regulatory
regimes.

~~~
ip26
As a non-Californian it sometimes look like there is a body hard at work
scapegoating PG&E.

Not that they are blameless, but I think there's a lot of blame to go around
and the voters & government do not want to consider their own contributions to
the problem.

~~~
notadoc
What specific blame do you put on the voters and government?

~~~
ip26
Forestry management decisions (not allowing enough controlled burns,
underfunding manual brush clearing), unwillingness to pay for buried
powerlines, poor development planning in towns on the wildland-urban
interface, lax wildfire building codes, no real enforcement of defensible
space rules, inability to cope with even brief power outages during high risk
periods...

PG&E was holding the match, but the public & the government built the
tinderbox IMO.

------
tzm
Personally, I'd gladly go without power for a few days if this helps avoid
catastrophic wildfires and certain death. I'll take it upon myself to find a
solution independent of PG&E.

------
TallGuyShort
Oh fuck these ad blocker walls. I don't even have an ad blocker on this
device.

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
I understand why the admins don’t want to ban links with paywalls or ad-
blocker walls, but it would better if these links at least had some indication
that they are inaccessible with reasonable privacy settings enabled. I don’t
want to vote for this behavior by giving them page views if I can help it, but
by the time I know the site is walled off, it’s too late - I’ve already helped
to pad their numbers.

This one is egregious because it pops a modal dialog with a dummy “X” button.

------
sarcasmatwork
Working link: [https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/PG-E-gas-
employ...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/PG-E-gas-employees-
wined-and-dined-just-before-14512194.php)

~~~
java-man
Executives wined and dined.

What do they care? The company is bankrupt: they just succeeded in shedding
down a load of responsibility.

